# St. Augustine: beach fishing



## sbauer9 (Dec 27, 2016)

Hey guys. I'll be fishing St. Augustine, FL soon. My only problem is i haven't done any surf fishing in Florida. I could take a guess on what to use, but i figured why not ask here first. i mean i don't even know what jig or bait to use with it. i'm not targeting any specific species, but i'd like to use someting that catches the most fish big or small. this is because i'll be fishing with my family. (Any species works even sharks my family is older). It would be great if you guys could throw out suggestions for hugs and baits to use that are productive.

Thanks,
Shane


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

You might want to go to florida sportsman fishinges forums. It belongs to the Florida sportsman magazine. They have specific region forums and you can zero in on St. Augustineven. Good fishing.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Standard double drop rig baited with fresh or frozen shrimp or fishbites in shrimp or bloodworm will catch fish there as good as anywhere. This time of year you'll probably catch Whiting and Croaker, maybe a Spot or Pompano. If you fish after dark you'll probably catch catfish.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Number one bait in all of Florida, FRESH shrimp. It literally catches everything Florida has to offer. Standard double drop rigs tied out of 30lb mono or fluoro. Size 1-1/0 circles. If you can get them thread on some jumbo sand fleas.


----------

